# Interior Trim Plasti Dipped



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking good Oz.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Like it! I am doing that in a few weeks. Not sure which red i want though...this looks good though.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job! Looks familiar lol. 


Just Cruzin'


----------

